# 1905 Firemans Bicycle?



## gkeep

Stumbled onto this picture and had to share. How cool would this be to cruise around town on ?


----------



## Ed Minas

Pretty darn cool.  Folks would start fires in the hopes you would ride up.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mike j

That bike is pretty cool, I've even seen it on the steam punk site, believe it's a BSA.


----------



## Rambler

Source:  "Bicycles, Le Biciclette" by Chronicle Books

Quote from page 44:  "Built in 1905 at the workshops of Birmingham Small Arms in Great Britain, this model was designed for fireman on duty in petrochemical plants"


----------



## removed

mike brown in iowa had one.. he was a fire chief


----------



## Freqman1

About every couple of years this one gets posted here! V/r Shawn


https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fire-bike.84571/#post-528456

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/this-bike-is-hot.120482/#post-803442

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/an-amazing-fire-cycle-bike.100139/

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fire-bike.99052/


----------



## dnc1

Here's another, slightly different example.....



situated in the 'Boscovstejn Bicycle Museum ', Czech republic .


----------

